# Complimentary Roff's



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

I got a complimentary Roff's report yesterday. The water is starting to look better. Maybe after the storm fishing will be good. I tried to post the report but cant get it to work. If anyone can help I would be happy to share.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The water looked great at the rigs Monday and Tuesday. It was a blended blue with good visibility. You could see your fish down at about 60ft or so. Water temps are still up there a bit but the fish are there.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

This is the free one I got yesterday.


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

same one I got. Thanks for posting.


----------



## neuby (May 8, 2009)

Be pretty cool to see how this looks today after Lee is gone and gulf is calming down...


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hope not but will probably be looking at brown water and lilly pads with frogs on them out to 75 miles with all that rain generated freshwater coming down the rivers into the Gulf.


----------

